# STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME



## Bandit_profi (27. Juli 2002)

Folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte ich beim Starten meines Computers (nur XP drauf):
STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME

HAb auf Microsoft und so nach geschaut und was gefunden aber da steht das das System trotzdem weiter läuft ... das ist bei mir nicht der Fall!
Ich komm weder über Abgesicherten Modus noch sonstwas wieder rein ...

Könnte mir bitte wer helfen? *schnief*

Bandit


----------



## Nanaki (28. Juli 2002)

ich schätz das in der Datei boot.ini etwas falsch eingetragen ist. Was genau da aber falsch sein könnte weiss ich auch nicht. Könntest du vielleicht mal die Einträge in der boot.ini reinposten.

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Bandit_profi (28. Juli 2002)

Ok, habs selbst hin bekommen. Ich poste es jetzt nochmal mit Lösungsformel:



*Problem: *
Der Computer Startet und zeigt sobald Windos geladen werden soll den Fehler "STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME" an.

*Lösung: *
Win-CD auspacken und ins Laufwerk stecken. CD-Rom mit belibiger Taste starten. Reparieren von Windows XP auswählen (durch R Taste). "CHKDSK" eingeben um Prüfung zu starten. Darauf "FIXMBR" eingeben um den Boot wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

Danach sollte wieder alles Fehlerfrei laufen!


P.s.: Weiter Lösungvorschläge bitte in den Thread, Danke!


----------

